# 360 mm AiO für O11 D Mini



## zadig (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo. Ich suche eine 360 mm AiO um einen Ryzen 7 5800x zu kühlen. Gerne mit RGB. Außerdem würde ich die Gehäuselüfter (auch RGB) alle zentral steuern wollen. Welche AiO, Lüfter sind zu empfehlen? Gibt es sonstiges Zubehör welches ich benötige? Wie ist die beste Lüfteranordnung? 
MB ist ein Gigabyte b550I


----------



## Martul (25. Februar 2021)

Moin. Ich hänge mich mal mit ran, weil ich ziemlich genau das gleiche Setup für meinen neuen PC plane. Ich hatte diese AiO geplant, weil sie ziemlich gute Leistung bei verhältnismäßig kleinem Preis bieten soll:

https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-360-acfre00068a-a2152640.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Ist allerdings ohne RGB. Als Alternative hatte ich jetzt überlegt, eine 280er AiO vorne bzw. an der Seite zu montieren, die Abwärme der CPU nach außen zu pusten und dann über drei 120mm-Lüfter unten Luft rein und oben und hinten Luft raus.


----------



## zadig (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo. Ich habe mittlerweile eine Kraken X73 360mm AiO. Diese habe ich als top intake positioniert. Unten habe ich 3 120mm Lüfter als intake und exhaust an der seite mit 2 140mm Lüftern. Gehäuselüfter sind bis auf die auf dem radiator pure wings 2 von be quiet. Ich hatte vor der Kraken x73 eine pure loop aio von be quiet seitlich als intake verbaut. Leider wurde die CPU für meine begriffe zu warm. Zudem auch die LED der AiO nach kürzester Zeit den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Halt mich bei deiner Planung bitte auf dem Laufenden. (:


----------



## Martul (26. Februar 2021)

Nach einiger Recherche gestern rücke ich von der Idee ab, eine 280er AiO an der Seite als Exhaust zu betreiben. Die GPU interessiert es wohl nicht so sehr, aber die CPU wird dabei ziemlich warm. Jetzt überlege ich gerade, die 280er AiO an der Seite mit Push-Pull-Konfiguration als Intake zu nehmen, zusammen mit 3x120mm unten und oben 3x120mm Exhaust. Auf RGB-Lüfter hätte ich schon Lust, aber die sagen mir aufgrund des Preises und des geringeren statischen Drucks nicht wirklich zu. Als Alternative dazu plane ich die BioniX Lüfter von Arctic + LED-Rahmen von Halos, die dann auf die Lüfter geschraubt werden und alles zum Leuchten bringen sollen 

Wie sieht dein Setup für das O11 Mini sonst noch aus?


----------



## zadig (26. Februar 2021)

Also so was ich bisher gehört habe sind die Push pull konfigs nicht den Aufwand wert. Mein bisheriges Setup im LianLi O11D Mini: 
R7 5800X (mit Curve Optimizer undervoltet)
16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHz
Palit RTX 2070 Super 
Gigabyte B550I Aorus Pro AX
Kraken X73 AiO 
3x 120mm Pure Wings 2 
2x 140mm Pure Wings 2 
um alle Lüfter ansteuern zu können habe ich mir einen Lüfter PWM Hub besorgt. Ich hatte mir auch eine AiO von Corsair mit RGB Lüftern Commander pro usw „konfiguriert“. Ich war und bin nicht bereit so hier zu zahlen.


----------



## Martul (27. Februar 2021)

Was nutzt du für ein Netzteil für dein Setup? Über die Dimensionierung bin ich mir noch unsicher, peile aber für hohe Effizienz und einige Reserven ein Netzteil mit 750 Watt an.


----------



## zadig (27. Februar 2021)

PSU ist ein Silverstone SX-G mit 650Watt.  Das sollte auch für eine RTX 3070 in ferner Zukunft reichen.


----------

